# Leaving my hedgehog for 2 months



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm leaving at the end of this week to study abroad in a program i need to do for my degree and theres absolutely no way I could take my girl with me so a friend of mine whos experienced in owning hedgehogs is takin care of her while i'm gone. she wil stay at her house for the duration. I know she wil have to get used to a new environment and smells which is hard for them but I'm wondering will she forget me? Im going to give her t shirts and stuff ive slept in so she can have stuff with my scent on it. Im gonna miss her so so much but will she like know me when I come home? so worried about this :'(


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Awe, don't worry. It'll probably just take a week or two for her to totally get used to you again. Hedgies are very forgiving 

As long as you make the extra effort to really bond with her when you get back it's hard to believe that she would totally forget you.


----------



## EmilyPower (Aug 26, 2013)

well before when ive been away for a couple weeks at a time when id get home she would cuddle right into me and not want to leave me so i think she did miss me cause she doesnt do that to anyone besides me! lol. Shes also 3 years old so ill have had her for 3 years in July!


----------

